# Wife's eczema cured by our bees!



## Knisely

I would love to see any photographs.


----------



## iamtheguyy

What is terrible is that we didn't even think to take before and afters...sure enough we could take an after but it isn't as impressive. Since we had tried everything we didn't expect it to be that dramatic.

She had 3 spots on the palm of her right hand.we put it right in the middle. 2/3 spots are gone completely and the last is half gone. But in just a few hours it healed that much! Amazing is the only word. There is no other drug that does something that dramatic except maybe hardcore steroids.


----------



## Oldtimer

Very interesting, I've always been a skeptic of bee sting therapy but would love to be proved wrong.

Could you please update the thread if there are any future occasions? It would be good to know this was more than just a one off coincidence.


----------



## iamtheguyy

Oldtimer said:


> Very interesting, I've always been a skeptic of bee sting therapy but would love to be proved wrong.
> 
> Could you please update the thread if there are any future occasions? It would be good to know this was more than just a one off coincidence.


Actually I'm about to go out and grab what I deem a couple useless washboarders. Will take pics from here out.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

I've had just the opposite reaction. I have psoriasis that is much worse these last 2 years. In fact, my last visit I was told that I seem to be developing psoriatic arthritis. I have always had psoriasis on my hands but it was never a bother--quite the opposite, in fact-- until I needed heart meds. Now I can no longer put my bare hands in the hive without being attacked by every bee in there, apparently from the psoriasis creams. So obviously it can go either way--help a lot or make things worse.

Rusty


----------



## Westhill

Wow, that is awesome. Nice to hear!

I have an autoimmune arthritis and have been stung once so far (another newbie) and it did seem to be much better for a few days after the sting.


----------



## kinggroucho

I found this post googling "bee sting eczema". I'm a 2nd year Warre beekeeper, been stung a total of I think 2 times by honeybees, once by a wasp I stepped on barefoot, and twice by angry yellowjackets (I was putting expanding foam in their hive entrance so...).

Within the span of 1 week earlier this year, I got stung 3 times in different places - first my foot by a wasp, then my arm by a yellowjacket, then my shoulder by a honeybee.

I've never been allergic at all, just itchy like a normal person. But after that 3rd sting that week by the honeybee, I landed in the urgent care facility. Within an hour of that sting I was red from head to toe and my heart felt like I drank 8 cups of espresso. They didn't do anything at urgent care except talk me out of it. I took a couple Benadryl and was fine by the end of the day. But that was scary.

After that, my existing eczema got substantially worse and it still is. I've always had it in small patches on my body throughout different periods of my life (I'm 34 now), but after turning red that day, some of the red never left.

Eczema is one of those mysteries that seems different for every person who has it.

I don't have a reason for posting this other than education. I'd love it if a bee sting healed my eczema but for me that was a big fat NOOOPE.


----------



## santa

Just some studies:

"Honey and bee venom in dermatology: A novel possible alternative or complimentary therapy for psoriasis vulgaris" --> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4264310/
"Clinical and mycological benefits of topical application of honey, olive oil and beeswax in diaper dermatitis." -> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15679495
"Bee venom acupuncture alleviates trimellitic anhydride-induced atopic dermatitis-like skin lesions in mice." --> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26825274
"Randomised controlled trial of topical kanuka honey for the treatment of rosacea" --> http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/5/6/e007651.long

Greetings from my bees
santa


----------



## RayMarler

I've had mild cases of what I think is eczema? It looks like a grey color callous? but it's not a callous for sure. I've had great results getting rid of it by rinsing or washing it in straight hydrogen peroxide, patting it dry, then coating it with a thin layer of vaseline. I notice a great reduction of it in a day, and all gone in two or three. But like I say, it was mild infections. I also get it on my elbows, and the same thing, hydrogen peroxide followed by vaseline clears it right up.


----------



## camero7

I have significant eczema on my feet and ankles. I get stung about 200+ times a year and it hasn't helped me.


----------



## AHudd

Every time I get stung on my hands my arthritis pain disappears, but when the pain from the sting subsides, the pain from the arthritis reappears. It's a vicious cycle, I tell ya'.

Alex


----------



## santa

A brand new study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5064189/


----------

